# Where to get 2" foam board?



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

I am just starting out and need 2"x4'x8' foam board to cover my table.

Thanks!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Where to get 2" foam board?

UP HERE, LOWE'S HAS IT.


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

cole226 said:


> Where to get 2" foam board?
> 
> UP HERE, LOWE'S HAS IT.


Great! And it's just foam... no paper coating?

I don't see it on their website, but I can check in the store.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Home Depot, too.

Most sheets are bare foam. Some have a thin plastic facing which you can peel off, if needed.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

One thing to keep in mind when you use 2" foam on your layout...
you'll need extended length throw rods on your
turnout motor machines, or mount them on top of the table
in some way.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

At least in the Northeast, all building supply centers of any consequence have the stuff. It's technical name is extruded foam insulating board, and it should not have any paper, foil, plastic, or other coatings. 

They are mostly made by Dow and Owens-Corning and are blue and pink respectively.

The place nearest me refers to it as "Dow Board", even though they actually sell the pink OC variety. Sometimes you an call it pink or blue insulating boards and get recognition.

One thing, though. To the best of my knowledge, it only comes in 2'x8' panels, but they have a tongue and grove arrangement to allow the connection of multiple panels.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Do yourself a favor...they usually have "culls" or broken sheets. The Home Depot near me sells their cull sheets at 80-90% off......That stuff can get expensive, and you're going to plaster/fill/paint gaps anyway. I've seen the right stuff in pink, green and blue. (just make sure it's not the stuff made up of a bunch of balls.)

You can save yourself a TON of money this way instead of buying new 4x8 sheets.

CTValley - they sell 4x8 sheets here in MI

http://www.homedepot.com/s/foam%20insulation%20board?NCNI-5

Price/sheet: $33.42
Cull Price: $3.34-$6.68


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You guys in MI probably need more insulation than we do.

One other source: if there is a home being built nearby, they may have some scraps. The foreman will probably let you take those for free. Not great for a foundation, but very useful for making terrain.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

CTValleyRR said:


> You guys in MI probably need more insulation than we do.
> 
> One other source: if there is a home being built nearby, they may have some scraps. The foreman will probably let you take those for free. Not great for a foundation, but very useful for making terrain.


When I re-sided my house I wrapped the entire exterior with the stuff before putting the new siding on. I also used a double layer of the board to replace the attic insulation when I replaced my roof last year in the areas I couldn't lay down a double layer of R-19 flat to the ceiling.

My walls were only R7.5 and my roof R13 before.


----------



## VVARADY (Sep 11, 2015)

*Pink or Blue Foamboard in CA.*

:dunno:Can anyone tell me how to find Dow or OC foam board in California ?
The big Box stores don't carry and have minimum qty for special order.

Thanks


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

VVARADY said:


> :dunno:Can anyone tell me how to find Dow or OC foam board in California ?
> The big Box stores don't carry and have minimum qty for special order.
> 
> Thanks


This came up in another thread a little while ago. Apparently it only stocked in northern areas where the climate is colder. The only thing I can suggest is to contact the manufacturers and see if they can direct you to a distributer in your area where you might be able to buy 1-2 sheets.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Lots of plywood available in the South to get ready for hurricanes, and lots of insulation board in the North to help with the cold.
'Big Box' stores know where their bread is buttered!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Try a smaller, Mom and Pop lumber yard. Big Box stores survive by purchasing fast moving products in large quantities. They're not going to order a whole pallet of the stuff just to sell you a couple.

A Mom and Pop place is more likely to accommodate smaller orders, and will be more eager to get and retain your business. yeah, you'll probably pay a little more, but you help the locals!


----------



## grashley (Aug 27, 2015)

One note of caution - I love the foam boards, but make sure your glue is compatible with foam. Also note that some WS products will NOT adhere to this substrate. SculptaMold will work very well, as will drywall compound and spackling.

You may wish to start with 2 layers of foam to allow "digging" lakes, streams, canyons, etc. into the base, or even lowering a track level.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Finding foam board*



VVARADY said:


> :dunno:Can anyone tell me how to find Dow or OC foam board in California ?
> The big Box stores don't carry and have minimum qty for special order.
> 
> Thanks


 You might try craft stores like Michael's or Jo Ann's. Oddly enough they were the only places
here in sunny CA. that came up in a computer search. I have not verified if they really stock it, so phone them before driving. Speaking of driving, I have a friend who tours all over the U.S. in his RV. I suggested he buy some of the stuff next time he's up on the frozen tundra, and then try to "smuggle" it into the people's republic of Calif.  
Seriously, if you know any RV nomads, or long haul truckers, ask them if they would be willing to bring some back.

Good luck, and please let me know if you do find a source;

Traction Fan
San Diego, CA.


----------

